# European Studbook Foundation



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 16, 2011)

I recently discovered the European Studbook Foundation, and organization that keeps records of the herptiles they maintain and breed. Here is their website:

http://www.studbooks.eu/

Personally, I am glad to see that they keep and breed box turtles (_Terrapene_ spp.) and Mediterranean tortoises (_Testudo_ spp.), including the Central Asian tortoise, which they have placed in the genus _Agrionemys_. Naturally, they have records on many other species of turtle, tortoise, lizard, and snake, as well as frogs. I was surprised, however, that they do not have _Chelonoidis_ spp. (redfoot, yellowfoot, Chaco, and Galapagos tortoises).

Not only does the ESF keep tabs on reproduction, but also on mortality and the possible causes thereof. I am happy to say that their box turtles appear to be doing great, but their Central Asian tortoises not quite as well. The ESF attributes the relatively high mortality rate in Central Asian tortoises to problems during and shortly after brumation (hibernation), with cold and damp conditions leading to illness and death.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 16, 2011)

It's too bad we don't all have such a thing going.


----------

